# Wanted - Cheapo Fixed Rear Wheel



## stephec (21 Jul 2007)

I am looking to convert an old frame so that I can dip my toe in the fixed ocean.

Does anyone have a wheel lying around that they would care to supply me for an agreed fee so that I can give it a go?

The cheaper the better hopefully, just in case the bug doesn't bite.


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (20 Oct 2007)

I have one that I had re-dished to fit an old frame. I'll have to check the teeth count on the sprocket, but I think it is in the region of 14t or 16t. It is secured with a locknut too. For a little extra I might also be able to chuck in an old but perfectly serviceable Spesh Armadillo tyre with the rim.

I'd want about £30 for the rim alone, and a bit more for the rim and tyre combo.


----------

